# Identify the best wireless channel to use



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice tool to find the optimum Wireless channel to use

http://lifehacker.com/5538927/wifi-stumbler-scans-local-wi+fi-to-find-an-interference+free-channel

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or perhaps a better one?

Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Better yes, but you have to install it, I thought the other one might be easier for helping the less than geeky in the forums.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good point, I don't think twice about installing it, but some might. 

OTOH, this thing wants to install a JAVA application, which is usually a red flag, so there really is an installation, it's just a bit more automated.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I like inSSIDer which also doesn't need installing but does leave registry entries.
There is also one called Vistumbler which is very much like the older Nestumbler but also has GPS capabilities


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave, never hurts to have a few choices.

.


----------

